# How to keep Fairy Shrimp alive?



## Madoku (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey all,

I got fairy shrimp imported from Thailand, about 4,000 eggs. I hatched them, easy enough, but I couldn't keep them alive past 4 days, does anyone have experience with keeping these guys alive?

I was feeding yeast soup, about 1-2 drops in a 1 liter bottle, first feeding was fine, water was hazy then it was clear the next day, so I waited one more day and gave them another 2 drops and the next day half of them were dead and now the rest are dead except 2 shrimps.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeast can work but I have had much better sucess by feeding them green water.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to guess that the die off might have been from a rapid decrease of water quaility... 

I've ordered some as well...


----------

